# ...



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

....


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Ooooh, PS2s..... cool!



Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Woowee! Hopefully they will go on the Alpinas tomorrow... :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Woowee! Hopefully they will go on the Alpinas tomorrow... :thumbup:


PS2's: Been there, done that. 

Great tires.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Mdk330i said:


> PS2's: Been there, done that.
> 
> Great tires.


How? :dunno:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow
I always wondered how they shipped tires via UPS.
I guess they just slap a label on and send them off


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Congrats! Cars always feel great just after getting new shoes. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> How? :dunno:


I've had my PS2's since mid-August. So only about 1 1/2 months old.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Mdk330i said:


> I've had my PS2's since mid-August. So only about 1 1/2 months old.


Oh.....

Like em?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> Oh.....
> 
> Like em?


Ohhhh yeah!!!

Compared to the stock Conti's, night and day difference. The PS2's are MUCH better in every category except overall weight. Much better grip and so much quieter. There seems to be a fair share of tramlining but I don't think the tires are completely broken in yet.

I don't know why the Contis are on the car in the first place. They are CRAP! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Mdk330i said:


> Ohhhh yeah!!!
> 
> Compared to the stock Conti's, night and day difference. The PS2's are MUCH better in every category except overall weight. Much better grip and so much quieter. There seems to be a fair share of tramlining but I don't think the tires are completely broken in yet.
> 
> I don't know why the Contis are on the car in the first place. They are CRAP! :thumbdwn:


So, a lot heavier?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So, did you get the free JVC DVD Player?


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Please enlighten me - PS2?

I am buying new tires today.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> Please enlighten me - PS2?
> 
> I am buying new tires today.


Pilot Sports 2, I assume.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

PS2s went onto the car this morning. Didn't have much chances to fully test out the tires due to morning traffic :tsk:. So far so good though.

I will take more pictures later today or something. 

Yes these are Pilot Sport 2s in 225/40/18 and 255/35/18.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Got a rebate form for that.... :eeps: They should give me the new SlideCarver instead!



Mathew said:


> So, did you get the free JVC DVD Player?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Got a rebate form for that.... :eeps: They should give me the new SlideCarver instead!


Let's see... JVC DVD player is prolly worth about 75 bucks and the SlideCarver goes for roughly 700 bucks.... Yeah I think they can swing that for you :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Before I forget...a big THANKYOU to Mdk330i who referred me to a wonderful tire shop in Santa Monica. Place is Al's Tire Supply on 4th street opposite Macys. There were three techs working on the tires (two mounting, one balancing). They torqued all the wheels twice just to make sure everything is alright. Even after the car was lowered, one tech actually used a clean rag to clean my Alpina spokes!! Now, that's good service!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought giving a SlideCarver is more relevant than a DVD player.  It's not like one will think about Michelin tires by watching DVDs.



operknockity said:


> Let's see... JVC DVD player is prolly worth about 75 bucks and the SlideCarver goes for roughly 700 bucks.... Yeah I think they can swing that for you :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I thought giving a SlideCarver is more relevant than a DVD player.  It's not like one will think about Michelin tires by watching DVDs.


Quite true. But how many folks are gonna get any use out of the SlideCarver versus a DVD player? It's all economics... A cheap baubble that everyone wants/uses versus an expensive item that has limitted apeal.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Punk! I know where you live! :flipoff:

:rofl:



The HACK said:


> Alright, I have to say it before Stuka does.
> 
> Are they ribbed for Mrs. Paddleshift's pleasure?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> So, a lot heavier?


Not a lot heavier but noticeable. Maybe 2-4 lbs heavier. The sidewalls seem much stiffer so less flex on turns. Much worth the extra few lbs.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Alright, I have to say it before Stuka does.
> 
> Are they ribbed for Mrs. Paddleshift's pleasure?


You may want to ask Mrs. HACK. :yikes:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Before I forget...a big THANKYOU to Mdk330i who referred me to a wonderful tire shop in Santa Monica. Place is Al's Tire Supply on 4th street opposite Macys. There were three techs working on the tires (two mounting, one balancing). They torqued all the wheels twice just to make sure everything is alright. Even after the car was lowered, one tech actually used a clean rag to clean my Alpina spokes!! Now, that's good service!


No problem!! Did you see Gorton?

Last week I had a nail in my tire. I took that tire off and put on the spare. Drove to Santa Monica to have Al's Tires check it out. They submerged the tire in water to see if there was a leak (none) and they put the tire back on and threw the spare back in the trunk. And they did it for free!! They have very good service. They also have the Hunter GPS (or GSP - can't remember) tire balancer.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Gorton wasn't in til 9:30am. I arrived at 8:20am and everything was done at 9am. 



Mdk330i said:


> No problem!! Did you see Gorton?
> 
> Last week I had a nail in my tire. I took that tire off and put on the spare. Drove to Santa Monica to have Al's Tires check it out. They submerged the tire in water to see if there was a leak (none) and they put the tire back on and threw the spare back in the trunk. And they did it for free!! They have very good service. They also have the Hunter GPS (or GSP - can't remember) tire balancer.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Woowee! Hopefully they will go on the Alpinas tomorrow... :thumbup:


Cool... will these last you another 30,000 miles?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Pardon for the late update...*

Finally got around to take some pictures of the new PS2s. The tires were mounted on Friday and so far I have about 150miles on them. Not a lot of miles really to break in the tires.

Previously I had the old Pilot Sport, which were mounted at Alpina in Buchloe. I bought the Alpina 18" softline wheels and the Michelin Pilot Sport came with the set. The old set of PS have served me well. 30500miles and the rubber is still going pretty strong, although DSC was kicking in frequently at California Speedway and Buttonwillow. Remember that was 30500 miles of 7 track events, 3 AutoX, 2 Death Valley trips. In between numerous trips to Santa Barbara and San Diego.

First thing first about getting Michelin. I am anal about choosing what's recommended for my car. Very ANAL actually. That's the way I am with buying parts for my car. If Alpina recommends Michelin, I will go with that. Yup..that's how pathetic I am. :tsk: I have heard a lot of good feedback about the S-03s and at one point the Yokos ES100s were on my list as well. After scouting around, given that not a lot of people have tried PS2s in 18" sizes, I decided to settle for the PS2s. For those who didn't know, the PS2s are approved by BMW and Alpina. In fact the new Alpina Z8 roadsters that started arriving on the US shores earlier this year were wearing the 20" PS2 tires.

The first observation about the PS2s is that they are much rounded on the sides compared to the old PS (see pictures). Next, the PS2s are not directional (MDK330i, you were right!) whereas the old PSs are. I spent a great deal of time reading up the technical info on Michelin UK website and also took a closer look at the tire pattern. The PS2 tire design is a far cry from the old PS. There is absolutely nothing similar to the old design. The 225/40/18 weighs about 21lbs each and the 255/35/18 about 23lbs each.

It's quite difficult to give a good evaluation of this set of PS2s on the streets and highway, given that I am a well-known slow but safe driver.  Also there hasn't been raining here in So Cal lately so will have to wait for a "wet" evaluation. On my way to work, I try to take the same turns I used to in the same speed as with the old PSs and the PS2s have yet to disappoint me. They grabbed the road pretty well, given the extra power I have from the SC. Feedback from the road seems to be tad bit better than the old PSs. Remember these PS2s are not really broken into yet. So reviews and psychological feelings are raw and preliminary. I will need more time and mileage to write another report.

Only thing I regret is not getting the PS2s earlier for the Buttonwillow track event. I will have to wait til a later date to fully track test this set of new rubber.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Yeah, I was checking out my tires the other night and realized they are not unidirectional like the originals. You really confused me when you said they were. But that's okay.

BTW, I don't think I've ver seen your wheels so clean.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Only thing I regret is not getting the PS2s earlier for the Buttonwillow track event. I will have to wait til a later date to fully track test this set of new rubber.


Laguna Seca?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Laguna Seca?


Dude, chill out w/the HPDS's.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Dude, chill out w/the HPDS's.


Sorry... It's the addiction speaking.... :eeps: 

...must....resist.... urge.... to.... submit.... application..... :banghead:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Laguna Seca is TOO far!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Laguna Seca is TOO far!


It's still within a days drive.... :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Sorry... It's the addiction speaking.... :eeps:
> 
> ...must....resist.... urge.... to.... submit.... application..... :banghead:


Hello, my name is doeboy. I've been free from the track for 2 weeks...


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Laguna Seca is TOO far!


"Stuka travel time" is 3 hours. Mr Paddle.Shift = ?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> "Stuka travel time" is 3 hours. Mr Paddle.Shift = ?


 :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Hello, my name is doeboy. I've been free from the track for 2 weeks...


:rofl:

quick! I need another track fix! :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:

:lmao:


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Before I forget...a big THANKYOU to Mdk330i who referred me to a wonderful tire shop in Santa Monica. Place is Al's Tire Supply on 4th street opposite Macys. There were three techs working on the tires (two mounting, one balancing). They torqued all the wheels twice just to make sure everything is alright. Even after the car was lowered, one tech actually used a clean rag to clean my Alpina spokes!! Now, that's good service!


I just had new tires mounted....later while cleaning the wheels, I found
major scratches on the edges of all four of my alloys. I'm definetly not
going back there again! Did you have that problem at Al's? What did
they charge you for mounting and balancing your tires?

Thanks


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is another evidence of Michelin's failuer to comply with FIA regulation..Wait is this before or after the race?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ezsce46 said:


> Here is another evidence of Michelin's failuer to comply with FIA regulation..Wait is this before or after the race?


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> "Stuka travel time" is 3 hours. Mr Paddle.Shift = ?


8 hours? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> ...must....resist.... urge.... to.... submit.... application..... :banghead:


Submit app.... Submit app.... Submit app! Quick...

:angel: :bigpimp:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Laguna Seca is TOO far!


Dude, it's a 4-hour drive, 4 1/2 at most! Not more than Vegas... :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Submit app.... Submit app.... Submit app! Quick...
> 
> :angel: :bigpimp:


er.... ack..... hard... to.... resist..... :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

You people are CRAZY. CRAZY I say!

 

No North Cal for now. Maybe next year or something. 



Raffi said:


> Dude, it's a 4-hour drive, 4 1/2 at most! Not more than Vegas... :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> You people are CRAZY. CRAZY I say!
> 
> 
> 
> No North Cal for now. Maybe next year or something.


So are you done with HPDS events for the remainder of the year?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> You people are CRAZY. CRAZY I say!
> 
> 
> 
> No North Cal for now. Maybe next year or something.


Yeah, but then early next year it's all the So Cal tracks again, Bwillow, WSprings, Fontucky (perhaps).

No Cal has some nice tracks and they won't come back around for another 12 months! Can you really live that long without feeding your addiction? Speaking of addictions, I've successfully substituted Tic-Tacs for Marlboro's! :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Yeah, but then early next year it's all the So Cal tracks again, Bwillow, WSprings, Fontucky (perhaps).
> 
> No Cal has some nice tracks and they won't come back around for another 12 months! Can you really live that long without feeding your addiction? Speaking of addictions, I've successfully substituted Tic-Tacs for Marlboro's! :thumbup:


Not that I'm a dentist, but you may want to chew on something sugarless or you may end up with cavities. I'm sure you're a chain-tic-tac person right now.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Dude, it's a 4-hour drive, 4 1/2 at most! Not more than Vegas... :angel:


Uh, hello!??! This is Mr Paddle.shift we're talking about here. 6 hours minimum.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup. This time of the year is usually winding down for me and getting to work on other stuff. 



doeboy said:


> So are you done with HPDS events for the remainder of the year?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to get back to ButtockWillow and WSprings for sure.

Yes, I have waited 8months for an Alpina steering wheel. So no biggie to plan for Laguna Seca for next year. 



sergiok said:


> Yeah, but then early next year it's all the So Cal tracks again, Bwillow, WSprings, Fontucky (perhaps).
> 
> No Cal has some nice tracks and they won't come back around for another 12 months! Can you really live that long without feeding your addiction? Speaking of addictions, I've successfully substituted Tic-Tacs for Marlboro's! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Update...*

Geez...I almost forgot that I posted about the set of PS2s.

I believe I have finally broken in the tires. The first 300~400 miles or so, they were rather slippery. Probably due to the protective wax or something. After pushing for another 400 miles or so, I realized the new PS2s do handle better than the old PS like Michelin promises. I took the car out for a ride when it rained in So Cal the other day. The corners are a lot gripper and tighter despite the rain.

As for road noise, I have to admit that my muffler has become louder after each track school. So even if there are any noise generated by the PS2s, most of them are drowned by the "vrooms".

To be truthfully honest, I hardly remember how my old PS felt when they were new back in July of 2001. So my accessment is based on the usual route I take to work, to places and such.

So far, there have been two reviews by BMW CAR magazines in separate issues (Oct 2002 and Apr 2003). Other than those, the Michelin PS2s are still pretty new in the US.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Geez...I almost forgot that I posted about the set of PS2s.
> 
> I believe I have finally broken in the tires. The first 300~400 miles or so, they were rather slippery. Probably due to the protective wax or something. After pushing for another 400 miles or so, I realized the new PS2s do handle better than the old PS like Michelin promises. I took the car out for a ride when it rained in So Cal the other day. The corners are a lot gripper and tighter despite the rain.
> 
> ...


I've also had a chance to compare the old and the new Pilots last week. I went to the Precision Driving Experience at El Toro AFB where they had 330i's with the old Pilots. I've had the PS2's on my 330i since August. There is a BIG difference. The new ones hold the grip much much better with less screeching. The old ones were screeching at every turn. At California Speedway (back in August), my PS2's were pretty silent and stable and I was moving at a much faster speed. I love my PS2's and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Press Release Source: Michelin North America, Inc.

Michelin 'Unlocks the Vault' for New Performance Tire Lines
Thursday November 6, 4:01 pm ET 
'Unprecedented Level of Motorsports Tire Technology Transfers'

LAS VEGAS, Nov. 6 /PRNewswire/ -- Vehicle manufacturers and technology developers often claim that their motorsports programs provide a proving ground for new technologies. When pressed, they can sometimes point to an electronics package, transmission or an engine technology. Michelin has taken a more direct route.
"We are blowing open the vault to bring more of our outstanding motorsports technology to the consumer," said Sheryl Henderson, Michelin brand director, Michelin North America, Inc.

Drawing from the technology, resources and experience behind one of the most extensive and successful motorsports program in the world, Michelin is transferring an "unprecedented" level of its competition technology to four new ultra-high-performance passenger car tire lines. The new Michelin (R) Pilot® Sport PS2(TM) will be available to consumers beginning in the spring of 2004, followed later in the year by the Michelin® Pilot® Exalto PE2(TM), the Michelin® Pilot® XGT Z4(TM) and the Michelin® Pilot® Alpin® PA2(TM).

"Michelin is developing so much new technology in design, construction, compounding and tread design that these new street tires represent a tremendous increase in the volume and level of performance innovations flowing to the market at one time," Henderson said.

The 2003 Michelin Record:

Michelin Formula One-partner teams (Williams-BMW; West McLaren Mercedes; Renault, Jaguar and Toyota) scored seven poles, eight race wins and 30 of 48 podiums in 2003 competition. The five teams scored 408 of 624 (65.38 percent) championship points.

In endurance competition, Michelin teams swept the top ten overall positions and all four classes as Michelin scored its sixth consecutive overall race victory at the 24 Hours of Le Mans. The Michelin-fitted overall race winning Bentley Speed 8 car twice quadruple stinted (four fuel loads on a set of tires) on its way to victory.

In the American Le Mans Series (ALMS), Michelin teams won the overall, the LMP900 (Audi) and the GT Class (Porsche) championships. In addition, Michelin fitted-Ferraris won the GTS class in the last four consecutive ALMS events after beating the series-champion Corvettes by ten laps at the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

Michelin partner teams (Peugeot, Citroen, Ford) have won ten of the 13 World Rally Championship (WRC) events to date and locked up a record 16th team championship. Michelin drivers lead the championship and hold eight of the top nine positions with one race remaining. Earlier in the season Michelin scored its 200th WRC victory.

In addition, Michelin teams continue to shine in motorcycle competition, having captured the MotoGP 500cc World Championship for a fifth consecutive year and posting a 300th series victory earlier in the year. Michelin team riders also won the World Superbike championship.

The Michelin Technology Transfers:

Michelin has always believed in transferring technology from its motorsports programs to its consumer products.

"We've taken a great deal of technology and experience from our motorsports programs for these four new tire lines," said Henderson. "We started with the philosophy of the tire, especially for the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2. The weight, belt package and belt compliance all are based upon our racing experience. The sidewall stiffness and traction features also tie back to lessons we've learned in competition."

Here are additional examples of the Michelin technology transfer:

* The new Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 was inspired by Michelin Formula One
tires. The four-groove tread is designed to provide greater stability
in tread and contact area under extreme cornering.

* Asymetric tread in combination with dual tread compounding optimize wet
and dry performance.

* Ladoux, France, where all Michelin race tires are designed and produced,
was the "birthplace" of the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2.

* The Pilot Sport PS2 features Le Mans endurance racing-influenced softer,
stickier compounding that maximizes dry grip without compromising tread
life.

* All four new tire lines will be produced on Michelin's proprietary
manufacturing processes, including its highly guarded C3M manufacturing
system for some of the products.

"These are the best handling, highest grip, best performing street tires that Michelin has ever offered to the public," said Henderson.

Michelin manufactures and sells tires for every type of vehicle, including airplanes, automobiles, bicycles, earthmovers, farm equipment, heavy-duty trucks, motorcycles and the space shuttle. The company also publishes travel guides, maps and atlases covering Europe, Asia, Africa and North America. Headquartered in Greenville, S.C., Michelin North America (www.michelinman.com) employs 24,640 and operates 22 plants in 18 locations.


----------

